
Exploiting Errors for Efficiency: A Survey from Circuits to Algorithms - lainon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1809.05859
======
tromp
Increased efficiency at the cost of higher error rates should be of prime
importance for cryptocurrency mining ASICs, something I didn't see mentioned
in the article.

